# Power of Attorney



## RoxiRocks (Aug 16, 2011)

If a property in Dubai is in wife and her brother in law's name and they want the husband to act in renting/leasing/paying bills matters then does the husband require a POA from wife and brother in law?

Owners are is in UK and husband is in Dubai.

If he does then what steps should be followed? Thanks


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

In short, yes a POA is required. All parties have to go to the court, and get the POA done. I don't think it takes long.


----------



## RoxiRocks (Aug 16, 2011)

I read somewhere here that document attestation can be done in UK. So, POA has to be done in Dubai?


----------



## getcape (Mar 19, 2010)

The POA must be dual language (English-Arabic).

If you intend to sell the property, the buyer and the sale price ought to be mentioned - without this you risk the POA being rejected.

If you intend the POA to allow the representatives to deal with specific properties, they should be expressly mentioned.

The persons granting the POA must either:-
(i) attend the Dubai notary public and sign there; or
(ii) sign before a notary public in a foreign country, then have the POA legalised at the UAE Embassy in that country; then the POA must be brought to Dubai and legalised at the UAE Ministry of Foreign Affairs.

Oh, and once the POA becomes more than 12 months old, you risk it being rejected.


----------



## RoxiRocks (Aug 16, 2011)

getcape said:


> The POA must be dual language (English-Arabic).
> 
> If you intend to sell the property, the buyer and the sale price ought to be mentioned - without this you risk the POA being rejected.
> 
> ...


Thank you getcape.
It is not for selling but representing and using as desired.

Is there a standard template POA letter that can be downloaded and tailored as required?


----------

